# Speed control for fireplace blower



## Terabitdan (Dec 29, 2011)

Some rotary fan controllers are push on push off, and rotate to control speed.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...e+blower&fr=att-portal&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


----------



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

Can someone who understands the theory behind this explain it to me please? Is my fireplace blower a shaded pole, split-phase or some other type of motor?

What kind of control do I need, since neither a dimmer or ceiling fan speed controller work?

I do know how to use a search engine gregzoll, but obviously haven't found the answer to my question, which is why I cam here.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

fdiddy said:


> Can someone who understands the theory behind this explain it to me please? Is my fireplace blower a shaded pole, split-phase or some other type of motor?
> 
> What kind of control do I need, since neither a dimmer or ceiling fan speed controller work?
> 
> I do know how to use a search engine gregzoll, but obviously haven't found the answer to my question, which is why I cam here.


The answer to your question is that there is no simple answer to it. May want to look through the links in the search results, vs. trying to post something snarky in return. If you look at the first and second link in that search result, you may realize there is something in there that may actually work (ie contact the company in the link).


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Any chance can you post the model number of that fan motour ??

I think once you post the model and the number of that unit we can able assit you the correct way to adjust the speed of the fan motour.

Oh BTW., the shaded pole motours don't adjust to the speed very well at all.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

I can't get to the motor nameplate. I'm sure you guys know that it's single phase 120v. I found a lighting instructions sheet with the fireplace serial # and a local phone #. It says the blower is optional. I'm going to try calling tomorrow.

There's a speed control knob inside the unit, doesn't seem like it should be this hard to duplicate it on the wall.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If there is a speed control unit inside the fireplace unit then it is possible to run a cable or conduit extending all of the motor conductors (wires) out to a wall switch where power is supplied. But this will void the Underwriters Labs or other safety rating of the fireplace unit. To keep the UL rating you may only connect to the terminals or wires mentioned in the installation manual. 

Also the wall speed control switch (if variable like a dimmer or if containing electronic parts such as diodes or capacitors) must be compatible with the blower motor.

Step switches (with low, medium, high, etc.) are easy to duplicate in a remote location except that adding 3 way behavior is very complicated. You may not leave the switch in the fireplace unit connected and active at the same time as a master or override switch because this can cause a short circuit depending on the other switch's position.


----------



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

The wall control (which was a sp switch) controls a receptacle inside the unit into which the blower (controlled by the speed control) is plugged.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the blower came with a plug that goes into a receptacle all original within the fireplace unit then you may get away installing an additional receptacle in a separate (perhaps 2-1/2 x 2-1/2 x 4 inch) metal box inside the fireplace unit with a flexible conduit coming out and going to the wall switch.


----------



## fdiddy (May 8, 2010)

The plug inside the fireplace was roughed-in - it is not part of the manufactured unit. The plug right now is controlled by a switch. I want to change the switch to a variable control. The blower, factory controlled by a speed control, plugs into the aforementioned switch.

I would like to know what type of single phase motor is commonly used in fireplace blowers, and how speed control is achieved for that specific type.

Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Jotul fireplace insert with a variable speed fan motor, probably similar to yours. It is controlled by a triac (if you want to know how a triac works, check it out on Ehow, very interesting method). I thought my triac was broken at one point, turned out the plug had fallen out of the outlet (hah hah), but I did open the unit up and found the manufacturer and model of the triac.

It turned out to be a very common device, I assume similar to the one you had in mind, but curiously the housing was custom made for the Jotul. I actually tracked down the manufacturer, unfortunately I cannot remember the name, but they had an office in Florida. I talked to their sales engineer, and he walked me through the testing process, which was a little bit tricky. Once the triac tested OK, I traced the whole circuit, which is when I discovered the loose plug.

So my point is you probably want a triac, google it, find a manufacturer, call them, and they can almost certainly recommend a compatible model.


----------

